# Hand Painted Witches Hat



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

I decided a couple of weeks ago to make a paper mache witches hat, I had no real idea what I planned to do with it.

However, after if had dried I painted it white and was then inspired to decorate it with a dusk scene.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky trees and bats - that says Halloween to me


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very unique


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you both.


----------



## Lyric8881 (May 27, 2018)

Looks great


----------

